# splenda brain damage



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2005)

Some assface gave me some seriously upsetting news...Splenda causes brain damage?! Come on, this has to be bullshit! Anyone?


----------



## KarlW (Jan 31, 2005)

Wot bwain damidge ????? me wuv da Spwenda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sorry that's not funny


----------



## Skib (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 31, 2005)

Splenda is a simple sugar just like table sugar.  The difference is its like 200 times sweeter so very little is needed to sweeten food, thus it has very few calories.  Aspartame is whats said to cause cancer, maybe your friend got the two mixed up.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 31, 2005)

never heard of that


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2005)

Tell him to provide us with some studies instead of just throwing a statement out with nothing to back it up.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 31, 2005)

I know the company the makes Splenda has a laws suite pending about the way they are marketing it.  "Made from sugar so it tastes like sugar"  they some how treat sugar with chlorine and replace hydrogen and oxygen with chlorine.  Not sure if that would cause brain damage, but not the natural sweetener you might have thought it to be.  

I'll have to look for that article.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah i would like a source or something because i have a big ass lawsuit for splenda and ill be a really rich man if this is true


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 31, 2005)

Here ya go.


Johnson & Johnson (JNJ) is facing a raft of lawsuits over a marketing campaign related to its artificial sweetener Splenda.............

http://money.excite.com/jsp/nw/nwdt...390389&date=20050131&alias=/alias/money/cm/nw


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 31, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> Splenda is a simple sugar just like table sugar. The difference is its like 200 times sweeter so very little is needed to sweeten food, thus it has very few calories. Aspartame is whats said to cause cancer, maybe your friend got the two mixed up.


What the fuck! Aspartame causes cancer! Thats the last time i dirnk diet soda. I drank diet soda because regular ones have way too much sugar and i always thought sugar was more of a threat. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 1, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Wot bwain damidge ????? me wuv da Spwenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yu am fuuneh


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

The majority of the lawsuits were initiated by competitors (i.e. Nutrasweet) who don't like the fact that Splenda is taking over the market.


----------



## redspy (Feb 1, 2005)

Most studies I've seen suggest Slenda is relatively safe, although it would be good to see long term analysis in the future.  Here's a few studies from PubMed.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=10882825

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=10882820
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=pubmed&dopt=Abstract&list_uids=15367404


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah--I sure hope it's safe.  That's the real quesiton.  Their marketing is not misleading, and it tastes a lot better than Nutrasweet.

My knee jerk reaction is that molecularly altering sugar via cholrination might have adverse effects down the line.

It seems to me that our experience with artificial sweetners shows that they don't come without side effects.


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 1, 2005)

michael74737 said:
			
		

> What the fuck! Aspartame causes cancer! Thats the last time i dirnk diet soda. I drank diet soda because regular ones have way too much sugar and i always thought sugar was more of a threat. Thanks for the warning.


Well its supposed to be ok for you in small quantities.  But the problem with aspartame is that it contains two amino acids; (Phenalanine+aspartic acid) and methanol.  Methanol is a poison rarely found in freestanding form, but it is the first thing to break down in your system.  Freestanding methanol can cause and endless list of symtoms from headaches to blindness.  As well, when aspartame is heated above 85 degrees(such as leaving a can of soda out on a hot day) the aspartame decomposes into freestanding methanol.(Yum!)  
Before aspartame can be removed from your body it must go through an energy draining process which convert methanol in formaldehyde, a substance used for embalming.  
All this of this was approved by the commissioner FDA in 1981 when indications had already been made that aspartame could cause brain tumors.

Dont you just love diet coke?


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 1, 2005)

There have been all kinds of stories/rumors floating around about Splenda. Most of them are a few years old. If you do search on the forum, I'm sure you will find that this issue has come up before. Redspy has already posted a few articles for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2005)

my friend is a jackass who was trying to rile me up-fucking pencilneck


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> Yeah--I sure hope it's safe.  That's the real quesiton.  Their marketing is not misleading, and it tastes a lot better than Nutrasweet.
> 
> My knee jerk reaction is that molecularly altering sugar via cholrination might have adverse effects down the line.
> 
> It seems to me that our experience with artificial sweetners shows that they don't come without side effects.



this is exactly why I don't use "fake" sugars.  I just use less of the real stuff.


----------



## brodus (Feb 1, 2005)

Right--it's kind of like getting used to Skim Milk, then loving it.  You no longer miss the extra fat and cholesterol.

Same goes for sugar.  There are a lot of alternatives that don't involve a chemistry set 

BTW--what's the story on Stevia?  (aside from not being able to be sold as a sweetner thanks to lobbying by the sweetner industry).  Is it safe?  Tasty?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 1, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Some assface gave me some seriously upsetting news...Splenda causes brain damage?! Come on, this has to be bullshit! Anyone?



Well this certainly explains _my_ brain damage.....it's the Splenda in my coffee.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2005)

I dunno about Stevia-tastes like shit. I use splenda only becuase i like the taste. Should I stop using it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 2, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I dunno about Stevia-tastes like shit. I use splenda only becuase i like the taste. Should I stop using it?



Meh, you're going to die anyway.  I'm not going to stop using it.


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 2, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Meh, you're going to die anyway. I'm not going to stop using it.


lol


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 3, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> Well its supposed to be ok for you in small quantities.  But the problem with aspartame is that it contains two amino acids; (Phenalanine+aspartic acid) and methanol.  Methanol is a poison rarely found in freestanding form, but it is the first thing to break down in your system.  Freestanding methanol can cause and endless list of symtoms from headaches to blindness.  As well, when aspartame is heated above 85 degrees(such as leaving a can of soda out on a hot day) the aspartame decomposes into freestanding methanol.(Yum!)
> Before aspartame can be removed from your body it must go through an energy draining process which convert methanol in formaldehyde, a substance used for embalming.
> All this of this was approved by the commissioner FDA in 1981 when indications had already been made that aspartame could cause brain tumors.
> 
> Dont you just love diet coke?



Interesting _Bigss sits down and enjoys a diet cherry coke_  I guess im not worried unless i wake up tommorow with arm growing out my head. I am sorta interested about the future of the fake sugar.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2005)

Yew ideeots!  Shplena dus knot kauze brane damadge!


----------



## brogers (Feb 3, 2005)

You'll probably die of natural causes long before you get brain cancer from eating splenda.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2005)

I think if you snort enough of it you might get brain damage, lets find out....

 *sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiif*

 kinda burns...........

 *sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiif*
 I don't know if I'm buzzin or light headed.......

 got a sweet snot stream trickling down the back of my throat...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2005)

Splenda is in a lot of brands of whey, including the one I consume.  I need to look into this more...


----------



## j rizz (Feb 4, 2005)

iknew aspartame was bad for u about like umm... 5 years ago. my dad is really into reading up on this stuff and there was always a heated debate.. they would say aspartame was okay for you then they would say it wasnt. it keeps going back and forth. and from my readings and info from my dad. they have said that aspartame and diet drinks basically break down into embolming fluid. yes the stuff they put into dead people to preserve their bodies.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 4, 2005)

so were just preserving ourselves. I like the way I am now


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually not to freak anyone out or start any rumors, but today I got a call from my grandmother who knows that I use Splenda and she told me that one of her clients' husband was listening to National Public Radio, and they said that they will be pulling Splenda off the shelves due to its side effects. It has something to do with the chlorine and flouride in it which is how they make it unabsorbable. I've searced every website, watched the news and haven't heard a thing yet but my g-ma will see the lady again tom. and her husband is supposed to get the info. You can search and get sites that talk about Splenda's effects but this is the first I've heard of pulling it off the shelves.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2005)

Interesting, if true


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 28, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Wot bwain damidge ????? me wuv da Spwenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry, but this post is still funny


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> my friend is a jackass who was trying to rile me up-fucking pencilneck


Kick his ass, Seabass!!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been using raw natural unrefined sugar lately, I really like the stronger flavor it has.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 29, 2005)

phenylalanine can cause the shakes.  i heard a story about a lady who was drinking lots of diet cola that she kept stored in her garage and she couldnt walk at all because the shakes were so bad, but when she quit drinking the soda, a few weeks later she could walk again.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 29, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> phenylalanine can cause the shakes. i heard a story about a lady who was drinking lots of diet cola that she kept stored in her garage and she couldnt walk at all because the shakes were so bad, but when she quit drinking the soda, a few weeks later she could walk again.


Probably got too hot and broke down.  

If you guys ever come across an expired diet soda in the future, try a sip of it(dont have to swallow), you'll understand what Im talking about.


----------



## grant (Jun 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Im sorry, but this post is still funny


 ...yes, and stupid


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 29, 2005)

I switched to black tar heroin, much smoother going down.


----------

